# Could my doe have ketosis?



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

I've noticed Abby grinding her teeth a lot and moving about rather slowly. I thought all these symptoms were from late pregnancy. However yesterday she threw up in her feed bowl and the day before that she didn't eat. She's had a good appetite today, but she's losing her ligs and due either tonight or tomorrow. I noticed several days ago she seemed off kilter. She almost lost her balance and fell over! I do have a ton of that propelene glycol stuff and some molassas. What doses should I give. Does it sound like Ketosis to ya'll? I'm really kind of worried about her


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You can test her with the ketone strips. They sell them at the drug store.
Search ketosis and pregnancy toxemia on this group and on the internet.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Last year for one of my does that I suspected something was wrong.. I went to pharmacy and bought the human ketosis test strips. They are behind counter and you have to ask them for these. They are Ketostix brand name and they come as plastic tester strips in a bottle. You have to hold it under the goat when she goes to get urnine on the strip. If no color change on the strip, she is fine. If the strips turns a bit pink, she might have a trace. The darker the color -the more Ketones. I have read that this also works for goat urine to test for Ketosis, but I am not 100% sure of that. Our goat did not have this problem but was just farther along in her pregnancy than we thought she was. It won't hurt to give her the goat nutra drench.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you have Calcium to give her?


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok thanks! I may pick some up tomorrow..we are pending delivery and she seems fine. I did give her the calcium drench just now..She was really mad at me about it lol. We have contractions though! I smelled her breath and it wasn't sweet. It smelled like normal goat breath. :laugh: I do feel better after giving her the calcium drench. Thank ya'll so much for getting back with me so promptly!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They seam to hate the Calcium but it is so good for them during kidding. 

Contractions!! Oh wow kids soon!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

freedomstarfarm said:


> They seam to hate the Calcium but it is so good for them during kidding.
> 
> Contractions!! Oh wow kids soon!


I know I'm so excited! :leap: I just want my girl to stay healthy!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Any kids yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kids? :thumb:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Just wanted to say you can give them a dose of propylene glycol without it harming them, if you suspect ketosis.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Many times ketosis is a secondary condition..... The primary problem that led up to the ketosis is usually hypocalcemia...

Here is a great write up on ketosis, not a lengthy read, but very informative! Sue Reith is very knowledgeable & has several great goat health articles...
http://goats.wetpaint.com/page/Ketosis+-+What+is+it%3F

And here is the link to hypocalcemia that was mentioned in the first link:
http://goats.wetpaint.com/page/Hypocalc ... n+the+diet


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes KIDS lol!! Sorry! I posted updates on my waiting room thread. She kidded with triplets! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: Kids are doing great and she seems to be fine other than the vomiting every time she eats her feed. :scratch: I'm about to start a new thread about it. Thanks everyone with the help with ketosis! We gave the calcium drench and also several table spoons of molassas in her feed.


----------

